# How much doe do you regularly spend on a knife?



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

Not how much would you spend, but how much do you usually spend?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

I tend to spend between 25 and 50; and it is usually a tactical folder. I find that I can get a decent quality at this price, w/o breaking my bank or worrying if I lose or damage my blades in training.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I tend to spend between 25 and 50; and it is usually a tactical folder.  *



Same here.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

Usually around 40 bucks.


----------



## M F (Sep 16, 2003)

I usually buy Benchmades and the like.  In the $100 range.  I have spent as little as $25 and as much as $375.  So it varies a lot.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Sep 16, 2003)

I collect knives, so I am not sure if I voted correctly.  I based my answer on those knives that I actually use and/or carry.  I have dropped obscene amounts of money on customs before (read: greater than $1000) but I try to keep my carry purchases under $100.  There are some extraordinarily good quality production knives out there for relatively good prices.  Hell, the knife that I use every day without fail, for all types of tasks, is a Gerber EZ-Out.  You can find these for $25 if you look hard enough.  It's one of the best knives I've ever owned....takes and keeps an edge as well as most any other knife I've used.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2003)

I Stand by Gerber products myself!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2003)

If its not a historical piece, then nothing over $60. I buy for application not price though. I find myself buying $35 decent knives so I can ditch them in bad situations and not feel like I lost a fortune.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 22, 2003)

I usually spend between $50 & $100 a go for S & W or Columbia River Knives.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> If its not a historical piece, then nothing over $60. I buy for application not price though. I find myself buying $35 decent knives so I can *ditch them in bad situations* and not feel like I lost a fortune.


And how often have you done *THAT*? Hmm?


----------



## OULobo (Jan 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> And how often have you done *THAT*? Hmm?


I never kill. . . I mean kiss and tell. 

Seriously though, I have ditched knives in situations where the police have arrived and it would cast me in a bad light if they saw I had a blade. Personal motto, "Be prepared, but don't set yourself up for catching a case."


----------



## Tgace (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive used my leatherman 100X more often than I ever have a fixed blade or tac folder....


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Not how much would you spend, but how much do you usually spend?


On a folder i'll spend $90.00 to $150.00 on a good Emerson, CRKT or Benchmade.  I try to keep two or three decent folders around the house in case I lose one.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2005)

I like benchmades and emersons, so if I shop carefully I can keep it in the low one hundred dollar range.  And yes, I use my Leatherman way more often too, but it isn't a quick deploy if I need it. 

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted $50-100 since that's what I actually spend, however, since I have a good friend who's a dealer he gives me stuff for cost which means that I only pay about 50% of retail or less(like the $250 CUDA for $65 )


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted in the 50-100 range for one reason.  The carry knife that I've had for 5 years now was 52 bucks.   Spyderco Endura I.  Most of the time, though, I agree with Lobo in that I get less expensive blades for the sake of convenience in case I have to "lose" it.   :asian:


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jan 19, 2005)

I would have to say price would depend on knife type. You can get cheap $15 or so fixed blades that will hold an edge and do the job. I tend to pay a little more ($50 - $150) for my folders because that usually (but not always) relates to lock strength. The two folders I carry are for GP and self defense, therefore I like to feel safe in the knowledge that the locks will not fail should I need them for the later.


----------



## Kalicombat (Jan 29, 2005)

I voted in the $50 to $100 range also. My daily carriers are a Cold Steel Voyager, and a CRKT M-16. I never leave home with out them. I collect Gerber Guardian II's. I currently have 6, as well as a Gerber Command II, and a pair of Gerber Mark II's. I have one Guardian II that I have had for 20  years and still holds an edge like the day I won it on a bet at college.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 16, 2005)

Seems hard to find a knife that I really like for under a $100 bucks anymore.


----------



## AnimEdge (May 2, 2005)

woh this topic is like 2 years old


----------



## James Clifton (Aug 21, 2006)

Mostly $150-$250.I do not scrimp on steel.Carry  a Gunting & an Emerson Karambit!
Jim


----------



## kroh (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had to ditch knives before (walking toward the metal detectors at six flags when I realized i still had it in my pocket.  TRash can it is...)

I usually go between 25-100 but realistically 25-45.  The best knife I own is a gerber EZ-Out.  Bought it for forty 5 years ago and have never had a problem.  Now they have the skeletonized model that reduces the wieght of the blade and it doesn't feel right.  Too bad....that is a great knife.

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems like every knife I spent more than $100 on ends up being of lower quality than the ones I've spent about $70 on.  There are a few exceptions.  But let me say this, don't waste your money on a Strider.  Possibly one of the most overrated knives on the market IMO.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmm, I've had my eye on an Emerson Mini (~$179) once my blade trainng gets a little better but from what I'm hearing from you guys it sounds like I can still get a helluva good knife for a lot less green.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 25, 2006)

You sure can.  Check out Cold Steel, CRKT, and Kershaw, just to name a few.  But Emmersons stuff sure is pretty.

Jeff


----------



## kroh (Aug 25, 2006)

I recently attended a seminar with GT Leo Gaje and he was wearing two Cold Steel knives that I could see.  If you go to Cold Steel they have some videos that display some of the hard testing they put their knives through.

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 25, 2006)

I voted 50-100. I have some that cost more, but I also have alot of cheapies so it averages out.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 26, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've had my eye on an Emerson Mini (~$179) once my blade trainng gets a little better but from what I'm hearing from you guys it sounds like I can still get a helluva good knife for a lot less green.


 
The mini-commander?  You can find them online for under $100, and BTW great choice, thats what I usually carry.

Lamont


----------



## masherdong (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, usually between $25-$50.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

I think that you can find a very nice knife for around $75!  Some of the pricier ones are not always the best for everyday use.  That is what I think about when I buy a knife.  Will I be able to use it everyday to open up tape on packages,cardboard boxes,  kid's toys packaged in hard plastic, cut rope, etc.  I want a *working* knife.  I have had success with Gerber and even more recently (yesterday) with winchester (my boy gave me a folder for Christmas) however CRKT, Cold Steel, Emmerson and a few others make very nice blades in that $75 range. (those are the ones I would really recommend in the mid level range)


----------



## kosho (Jan 29, 2007)

I have 1 nice Knife  and it was a gift.  would spend about 5.00 on a knife, only because if i ever really used it. I would leave it in the person i used it on...it would be my gift to them for trying to hurt my kids or wife...
in a true life issue. My 2 cents...

kosho


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2007)

I've spent anywhere from $5 to $400 on a knife. I only carry the inexpensive one's. The more expensive one's are more for collecting.


----------



## exile (Feb 5, 2007)

Just shelled out $90 for the Wagner/Böker tactical folder... scary blade!


----------



## Trent (Mar 3, 2007)

I've spent as little as $5 and as much as $900.  It depends upon what role I have planned for the knife and how well it is designed and executed in order to create the knife.

Lately, I've been leaning heavily toward custom knives of my design; therefore, you're looking at at least $250 for a very simple design of an easily workable steel and heat treat process.  If you want decent damascus or exotic tool steels and difficult to grind designs using strange handle materials with popular knife makers start piling on the cash.

And you know what?  If you know what you asking for in a knife, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 24, 2007)

Though I have higher priced knives, my primary knife is a S&W Cuttin' Horse 3.5" hawkbill. Bought it for $22 and found I can get it for cheaper. Low maintenance, and good for rope cutting. Blade draw action is medium (not loose, not tight). 

I keep my few pricier knives at home.


----------



## avm247 (Jun 25, 2007)

My daily carry is a Benchmade $85 or so.  I also have a pair of regular and serrated Spyderco Endura blades $60/ea. I no longer carry a Gerber EZ Out (but that's in the trunk).  Also have a 3.5" CRKT fixed blade that is a daily carry.

As far as fixed go, I have a couple of custom 6" SOG bowies made by a former coworker at $275/ea and a Mad Dog ATAK 2 at $250.  The 6" SOGs are too nice, the Mad Dog is a beauty, one I would not hesitate using because that was what it was designed for: to be used. 

I really want a Randall.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2007)

I spend between 50 and 100 a month and when I see one that I really like it could go as high as 200 a month.


----------



## RBaddorf (Jul 3, 2007)

Voted for the $100-300 range.
Most of the time I spend around $100-200.  Everyday carry is a Benchmade 943 or 940 (depending on the day).  Just got my wife a Lonewolf Double Duty for her birthday ($280.00) though.  Nice, opens as a normal tac. folder or as an auto.  I think she still preferrs her Benchmade Griptillian though.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 10, 2007)

I voted $50-$100. I buy alot of Cold Steel stuff, & I enjoy the CS Parking Lot sale every year. 
I bought a CRKT S-2 a while back, got it brand new ,in the box, from someone that owed me $40, come to find out I made out on the deal.
I buy big stuff sometimes, & have have a CS Trailmaster & Gurka Kukri. NICE! 
I am looking at getting an Ontario RTAK or RAT-7 soon.


----------

